# Red devil in community tank?



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm setting up a new 6ft 125 gallon tank. I putting 2 severums and 2 green terrors and maybe a Jack Dempsey in it. I have a 4 in red devil that I'm trying to figure out where to put. The RD is not aggressive at all right now but I know that can change quickly. They are all in a 4 ft tank right now and there is zero aggression in the tank, I know it's overstocked. Has anyone had success with a RD in a community tank? Could it work with the severums and GTs? The severums have always ran the tank with the RD being at the bottom of the hierarchy. Any experience would be appreciated


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

It does work in bigger tanks than a 125 but at 4in I think it will be fine for a while


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

When the RD gets to a sufficient size, it will most likely shred all the other fish. Mild mannered South American cichlids are no match for the aggressive CA's. Temper, jaw strength and dentition all favor the RD. Upper echelon CA cichlids, RD is at or near the top btw, all carry a kill switch. Just a matter of time until it goes off, and when it does, all other fish must be able to handle themselves. Creampuffs like Severum stand no chance


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

My last one I knew at 2 inches he would have to live solo. This one is so mellow that even the columbian tetra go after her. So I was thinking it could work. May try it and if it doesn't work I can always move her to her own tank. If anyone has done it before let me know how it worked out. Thanks


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It's very unlikely to work out long term in a tank of that size. You'd need something 2-3 times that size to really have much hope. My adult males are kept individually in 120gal tanks, and there is no way there is room for anyone else. If it's a female your chances go up a smidge, but still unlikely. Put them together for now but keep a very close eye on the devil as it grows, and be prepared to put in a divider or remove the devil at a moment's notice when things go sideways.


----------

